# Wurzeln realistisch erstellen



## terravotion (6. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Wie auf dem Bild im Link ersichtlich habe ich einen Baum von nem Foto und würde gerne Wurzeln dazumachen, die sich um die Kugel ranken und so den Baum an der Kugel, die Kugel am Baum festhält.

KLICKI (Der Link geht evtl. nicht richtig... Wenn das Fenster offen ist in der Adressleiste nochmals Enter drücke..)

Leider sind alle Links die ich gefunden habe unbrauchbar, da si entweder tot sind oder das Thema nicht so behandeln... =S


Herzlichen Dank und freundliche Grüsse,
t*


----------



## Drol-Anurav (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, inwiefern du zeichnerisch begabt bist, aber ich würde die Wurzeln von Hand mit Bleistift zeichnen, dann einscannen und lediglich mit Photoshop colorieren.
das Markante einer Wurzel sind ja die "Falten", also die zufälligen Vertiefungen und Knorpel, und sowas bekommt man meist mit einem Stift in der Hand deutlich realistischer hin, als mit der Maus
hast du den Baum selbst erstellt ?


----------



## terravotion (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Nein, der Baum ist ein Foto und darum finde ich es auch so schwer, annähernd ähnlich realistische Wurzeln hinzubekommen...
Mein Zeichnerisches Talent ist in etwa gleich null, was auch der Grund ist, warum ich das per Photoshop machen will...


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Juli 2006)

terravotion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Zeichnerisches Talent ist in etwa gleich null, was auch der Grund ist, warum ich das per Photoshop machen will...



Tut mir Leid, aber einen "Wurzel-Filter" gibt es nicht. 

Scherz beiseite: Photoshop ersetzt nicht fehlendes zeichnerisches Talent. Sicher kannst du ein paar Texturen zum Überlagern benutzen oder hier und dort mal ein paar Filter einsetzen, aber das Grundgerüst muss von deiner Seite kommen.

Ich suche mal ein wenig, vielleicht finde ich ja ein Tutorial, dass dir weiterhilft. 

Grüße

Philip

/edit

So in etwa meine ich das: Landkartenerstellen mit dem Grafikprogramm (nicht explizit für PS)


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Juli 2006)

Ich hab das zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber theoretisch könnte Folgendes klappen:

- Mit dem Pfad-Tool die Hauptwurzel sowie Verzweigungen erstellen
- Diese Wurzel auswählen (STRG+Klick) 
- Nun diese Auswahl auf ein Foto mit Rinde übetragen, ausschneiden, einfügen
- Anschliessend die Wurzel oben und unten mit Abwedler und Nachbelichter so verdunkeln und aufhellen, dass ein Plastischer Eindruck entsteht.
- Nun "Haarwurzeln" mit dem Wischfinger Werkzeug aus der Hauptwurzel ziehen
- Gegebenenfalls mehrere solcher Wurzeln an diese Wurzel hängen, so dass eine weitere Verzweigung entsteht

Tipp: Um den Realismus zu erhöhen, vielleicht immer nur kleine Stücke von Rinde kopieren und diese dann entsprechend zum Wurzelverlauf drehen und ineinander verschmelzen.

Wird glaub ich ne sch*** Arbeit.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------

